# Win 2003 R2 terminal server runs slow userinit.exe icl HijackThis log



## marcelvana (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi there,
We have a problem with te Windows 2003R2 terminal server .
Logon takes ages Users complain aboud the waiting time, somtimes the whole system stalls for 20 sec . and if we want to install software the msi installer uses 25% of cpu resources and hangs for 20 sometimes 30 minutes 
Also the userinit.exe takes continuously 25% of the CPU capacity
I have read some identical problems and its not the HP universal printer driver
I will include the HijackThis log 
Can some of you take a look at the log file please

Regards,
Marcel

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 9:59:26, on 19/01/2011
Platform: Windows 2003 SP2 (WinNT 5.02.3790)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Documents and Settings\acha.TESTDOMAIN\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\vmacthlp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\Bin\Elogsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\Bin\Zanda.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Progress\bin\AdmSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ADP\ESS\Perman I Connectivity\EssServiceController.exe
C:\Program Files\ADP\gds-adppiw-db\bin\ibguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\QlikView\Server\QVS.exe
C:\Program Files\Progress\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\Program Files\Unit4\Unit 4 Multivers\Bin\DBNTSRV.EXE
c:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\90\Shared\sqlwriter.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareService.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware vCenter Converter Standalone\vmware-converter-a.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware vCenter Converter Standalone\vmware-converter.exe
C:\Program Files\Zarafa\Zarafa Outlook Client 6\ZarafaUpdaterService.exe
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMUpgradeHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\bin\NJEEVES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\ADP\gds-adppiw-db\bin\ibserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Progress\jre\bin\java.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdpclip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareUser.exe
C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files\QlikView\QlikviewData\ADMIN\QVSyncService.exe
C:\Program Files\QlikView\QV.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norman\Nvc\BIN\NVCSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsadmin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdpclip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareUser.exe
C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdpclip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareUser.exe
C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\tsadmin.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\rdpclip.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\scrnsave.scr
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeedssync.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\acha.TESTDOMAIN\My Documents\Downloads\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = res://shdoclc.dll/softAdmin.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=74005
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,AutoConfigURL = about:blank
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VMware User Process] C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareUser.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norman ZANDA] "C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\bin\ZLH.EXE" /LOAD /SPLASH
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zarafa auto-updater launcher] C:\Program Files\Zarafa\Zarafa Outlook Client 6\ZarafaLaunchUpdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 10.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2004\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'hees')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2006\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'carr')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2024\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'visscher')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2044\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'keijser')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2050\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'ruijter')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2054\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'voogt')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2058\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'brand')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2060\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'tddev')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2076\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'kruining')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2078\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'wijs')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2084\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'vloet')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2100\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'hollander')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2104\..\Run: [] (User 'Administrator')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2108\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'smits')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2126\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'portier')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2130\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'operators')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE (User 'Default user')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [tscuninstall] %systemroot%\system32\tscupgrd.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2058 Startup: AM-WorkFlow Fast Load.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\AMWFASTL.EXE (User 'brand')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2058 User Startup: AM-WorkFlow Fast Load.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\AMWFASTL.EXE (User 'brand')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2084 Startup: Microsoft Office Outlook 2007.lnk = ? (User 'vloet')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2084 User Startup: Microsoft Office Outlook 2007.lnk = ? (User 'vloet')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2104 Startup: AutorunsDisabled (User 'Administrator')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2104 Startup: Bginfo.exe.lnk = Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2538164402-2341133419-1306740303-2104 User Startup: Bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2760353264-1521782709-2893036824-500 Startup: Bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - S-1-5-21-2760353264-1521782709-2893036824-500 User Startup: Bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: AutorunsDisabled (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - S-1-5-18 Startup: bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: AutorunsDisabled (User 'Default user')
O4 - .DEFAULT Startup: bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: AutorunsDisabled
O4 - Startup: bginfo.exe.lnk = C:\Programs\BgInfo\Bginfo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: login.bat.lnk = C:\Scripts\login.bat
O4 - Global Startup: no_ff_update.bat.lnk = C:\Scripts\no_ff_update.bat
O4 - Global Startup: Printkey2000.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrintKey2000\Printkey2000.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'c:\documents and settings\acha.testdomain\windows\system32\mswsock.dll' missing
O12 - Plugin for .bmp: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dgn: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .doc: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dot: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dwf: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dwg: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dxf: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gcd: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pcx: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .plt: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .png: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .ppt: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .prj: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .prt: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rlc: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rtf: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .sld: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tga: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tif: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .vsd: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .vss: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .vst: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .vsw: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmf: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wpg: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xls: C:\Program Files\Common Files\Cyco Shared\NpAMPlug.dll
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.google.co.uk
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://runonce.msn.com
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://cdn.simtel.net
O15 - ESC Trusted Zone: http://www.vm-help.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1249470971046
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1249472335421
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://adp-europe.webex.com/client/T26L/support/ieatgpc.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{01DC843D-A578-4429-85FA-F94DE0D5CA71}: NameServer = 192.168.40.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{01DC843D-A578-4429-85FA-F94DE0D5CA71}: NameServer = 192.168.40.254
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{01DC843D-A578-4429-85FA-F94DE0D5CA71}: NameServer = 192.168.40.254
O18 - Protocol: qvp - {4BA78E3D-CA25-4BFF-B8F0-8A3359E4B520} - C:\PROGRA~1\QlikView\QVPROT~1\Qvp.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\Documents and Settings\acha.TESTDOMAIN\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\Documents and Settings\acha.TESTDOMAIN\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: AdminService for PROGRESS 9.1E (AdminService9.1E) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Progress\bin\AdmSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: CarusoImportAgent - VOTOB - C:\inetpub\wwwroot\Caruso\bin\CarusoImportAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Norman eLogger service 6 (eLoggerSvc6) - Norman ASA - C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\Bin\Elogsvc.exe
O23 - Service: EssCompareService - ADP Nederland BV - C:\Program Files\ADP\ESS\Perman I Connectivity\EssCompareService.exe
O23 - Service: EssImportService - ADP Nederland BV - C:\Program Files\ADP\ESS\Perman I Connectivity\EssImportService.exe
O23 - Service: EssServiceController - ADP Nederland BV - C:\Program Files\ADP\ESS\Perman I Connectivity\EssServiceController.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase 7.5 Guardian gds-adppiw-db (IBG_gds-adppiw-db) - Borland Software Corporation - C:\Program Files\ADP\gds-adppiw-db\bin\ibguard.exe
O23 - Service: InterBase 7.5 Server gds-adppiw-db (IBS_gds-adppiw-db) - Borland Software Corporation - C:\Program Files\ADP\gds-adppiw-db\bin\ibserver.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1150\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norman NJeeves - Norman ASA - C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\bin\NJEEVES.EXE
O23 - Service: Norman ZANDA - Norman ASA - C:\Program Files\Norman\Npm\Bin\Zanda.exe
O23 - Service: Norman Scanner Engine Service (nsesvc) - Norman ASA - C:\Program Files\Norman\Nse\bin\NSESVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Norman Virus Control Scheduler (NVCScheduler) - Norman ASA - C:\Program Files\Norman\Nvc\BIN\NVCSCHED.EXE
O23 - Service: ProService for 9.1E (ProService9.1E) - Progress Software - C:\Program Files\Progress\bin\ProSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: QlikView Http Service (QlikViewHttpService) - QlikTech - C:\Program Files\QlikView\Server\HttpServer\QvHttpService.exe
O23 - Service: QlikView Server (QlikViewServer) - QlikTech AB - C:\Program Files\QlikView\Server\QVS.exe
O23 - Service: SQLBase - Gupta Technologies, LLC - C:\Program Files\Unit4\Unit 4 Multivers\Bin\DBNTSRV.EXE
O23 - Service: Veeam Backup and FastSCP Service (VeeamBackupService.exe) - Veeam Software - C:\Program Files\Veeam\Veeam Backup and FastSCP\VeeamBackupService.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Tools Service (VMTools) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMwareService.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Upgrade Helper (VMUpgradeHelper) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\VMUpgradeHelper.exe
O23 - Service: VMware Physical Disk Helper Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware Tools\vmacthlp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware vCenter Converter Agent (vmware-converter-agent) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware vCenter Converter Standalone\vmware-converter-a.exe
O23 - Service: VMware vCenter Converter Server (vmware-converter-server) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files\VMware\VMware vCenter Converter Standalone\vmware-converter.exe
O23 - Service: Zarafa Updater Service (ZarafaUpdaterService.exe) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Zarafa\Zarafa Outlook Client 6\ZarafaUpdaterService.exe
O24 - Desktop Component AutorunsDisabled: (no name) - (no file)

--
End of file - 17864 bytes


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Is loopback processing enabled for TS clients? Set up a GPO for a test set of TS users and see if it helps or not. If you are using roaming profiles this may be part of your problem.


----------

